# be careful our there spider bite (gross)



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

had the unfortunate luck of being bite by a spider last weekend. never felt it until the next day. Just a warning be careful. pics are 2 days , 4 days, and the 5th day after surgery. 3 days in hospital. Ouch yes it hurt. LOL my girlfriend says I'm a big baby , yea so. hit by stingray last year what the hell is going on.


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

lol your welcome, I detect a little sarcasm.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Brown recluse ?


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

need to zoom in a little bit more ,kinda hard to see:no:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I would say from the looks of it you were in your right to be a big baby. Most spider bites don't do this so probably a brown recluse or black widow.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

That 2nd and 3rd picture are to funny. 
I will not comment..:whistling:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

yep a brown recluse they rot the meat from the inside out.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Might have just been a regular spider, but the bite got infected. That looks more like an abscess than a recluse bite. Just with the absence of the black rotted flesh. I had a spider bite that got infected and it turns into an abscess every now and then.


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

10-4 doc said spider bite got infected and absessed.. said definately not a brown recluse thank the lord. felt something on my neck and just brushed it off like we've all done a hundred times.


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

wish i was more computer litterate I would have made the incision talk. LOL

or sing Don;t worry be Happy


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Dang


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ouch!!!

Where were you when you got bitten? Attic, crawl space, woods?


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

best I can recollect was cutting grass and drove around a palmetto bush like I';ve done a hundred times. suspect it was there as I remember something hit the back of my neck assumed it was just debris from cutting yard , guess I was wrong.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Banded water spider bite.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Feel The Need said:


> best I can recollect was cutting grass and drove around a palmetto bush like I';ve done a hundred times. suspect it was there as I remember something hit the back of my neck assumed it was just debris from cutting yard , guess I was wrong.


Thanks for the info. That's good to know.

Hope the wound heals quickly.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper, they get nasty wounds fer sure!!!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

That's not the look of a brown recluse bite, they form local tissue eschar from necrotic tissue, usually a blackened crater-looking type lesion. That's a pustule that became an abscess that apparently was drained and packed.

That isn't because of what got you, it's because it became infected and turned into an abscess. Whether it started as a bite from something, a scratch, or just an infected pimple, it festered due to infection, not because of what 'bit' you. No fun at all, painful, and difficult to manage because the pus pocket walls itself off and makes it hard for the body to fight it.

Sorry that happened to you. Always wise to watch for signs of infection.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

The one pic is of his gause strip, it has things in it that help heal wounds. There afew inches long and change them daily


----------

